# I need help figuring this problem out , 350z 03



## mobiusmike (Aug 18, 2011)

Today I started my car, and the engine started to run rough, It seemed like the engine was vibrating alot more than normal. I also felt it in the stick. I kept driving and the service engine light came on. Can anyone help me with this problem??


----------

